# D - die Neue Programmiersprache



## reBourne (3. Februar 2005)

Kennt ihr schon D ?
Es ist eine Programmiersprache ,die besser als alle anderen Programmiersprachen davor (also Pascal,Javac,C/C++) sein soll.

http://www.digitalmars.com/d/comparison.html 

Was meint ihr dazu?

Loht es sich umzusteigen bzw. anzufangen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Februar 2005)

So neu ist D meines Erachtens nach nicht, da hab ich irgendwann schonmal was von gehoert.
Und ich bin nicht der Meinung dass es sich lohnt umzusteigen, da ich nichtmal 'nen Compiler geschweigedenn ein IDE dafuer kenne.
KDevelop kennt es nicht, und der gcc unterstuetzt D auch nicht. Also wird's wohl nicht so wichtig sein.


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Februar 2005)

Weiß nicht ob es sich lohnt umzusteigen.. Ich denke aber das sich das nicht durchsetzen wird, da sich die gängigen Sprachen ja etabliert haben und viele Programmierer eine lange Zeit investiert haben, sich in diese einzuarbeiten.

Übrigens: Gehört wohl eher in den Coders Talk


----------



## Norbert Eder (3. Februar 2005)

D gibts seit 1999, ist also schon etwas älter.

Ausserdem wird sich das Teil nie durchsetzen, zumal es vorher von M$ oder Sun vernascht wird.

Wennst die im übrigen die Spielereien von Microsoft zum Thema Programmier-Sprachen ansiehst, dann findest auch einiges was äußerst praktisch ist, aber über einen Versuch nicht hinausgehen wird.


----------



## JohannesR (3. Februar 2005)

Ich hab das mal verschoben.


----------



## reBourne (3. Februar 2005)

Wozu entwickelt man eine Programmiersprache ,dei mehr kann als alle anderen,aber
sich nicht durchsetzt ?

btw, compiler gibt es auch bei digitalmars.com


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Februar 2005)

Spaco hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wozu entwickelt man eine Programmiersprache ,dei mehr kann als alle anderen,aber
> sich nicht durchsetzt ?
> 
> btw, compiler gibt es auch bei digitalmars.com



Spass an der Freude? Zu viel Zeit? Langeweile? Eine Kombination der genannten Moeglichkeiten?
Wer weiss das schon.


----------



## JohannesR (3. Februar 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das zumKonzept von D gehoert, dass sie sich nicht durchsetzen sollte.  Achja, ausserdem: Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (3. Februar 2005)

Danke für den Link , ich glaub ich sehe mir die Sprache an.
Allerdings scheint sie bis jetzt ja noch nicht besonders viel erreicht zu haben.

Nutzt jemand hier die Sprache schon ernsthaft?


----------



## reBourne (3. Februar 2005)

ja ein freund von mir hat damit schon grafiken aus nem spiel zum editieren geladen.
dazu hat er eine library von c++ benutzt, aber das ging mit d dann am ende viel einfacher, meinte er. d sei weitaus smarter als c++ ^^
ich hab mir mal einige d-sources von den demo's angeguckt, die dem compiler mitgeliefert sind, sieht interessant aus *gg* ich hab damals nicht viel verstanden, aber mittlerweile gehe ich auch langsam zu dem gedanken über, d endlich richtig anzufangen ^^


btw,wenn sich D durchsetzt wer wir dann moderator für den Neuen Bereich.
möchte mich hier schon mal offiziel bewerben


----------



## JohannesR (3. Februar 2005)

Also die Doku ist sehr gut und macht Lust aufs testen. Aber ich habe momentan wichtigere Dinge zu tun als eine neue Sprache zu lernen, die ausserdem offenbar relativ wenig Community hat.


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Februar 2005)

Die Unterstützung der Industrie für D (welche schon ein alter Hut ist) ist einfach nicht gegeben. Das heisst der Einsetzwert tendiert leider richtung null.

Sprache / Features ansich sind schön und gut, aber wenn die Unterstützung durch Anbieter, und Einsetzende Fehlt dann ist das leider nicht zu gebrauchen.

Wenn schon etwas aussergewöhnliches Lehrnen, dann etwas das mann auch einsetzen kann. Z.b wäre Ruby eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## reBourne (3. Februar 2005)

Also die Sprache kann ja auch nicht ALLES.
Und wenn ich nun eine Sprache entwickle,die wirklich ALLES kann.................


----------



## JohannesR (3. Februar 2005)

OT Mir ist Perl immernoch am liebsten!  /OT


----------



## reBourne (4. Februar 2005)

D?Ruby? hmmmm..........
gibt es eigentlich eine Liste von ALLEN Programmiersprachen?(LOGO Ausgenommen  )


----------



## hpvw (4. Februar 2005)

Spaco hat gesagt.:
			
		

> D?Ruby? hmmmm..........
> gibt es eigentlich eine Liste von ALLEN Programmiersprachen?(LOGO Ausgenommen  )


Such mal, das Thema hatten wir vor ein paar Wochen. Einige wurden aufgezählt und einen Link zu einer Liste mit ganz vielen gabs auch.


----------



## Wolfsbein (4. Februar 2005)

http://www.ntecs.de/old-hp/uu9r/lang/html/lang.de.html 
Kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit .


----------



## reBourne (4. Februar 2005)

Cool .Danke.

Jetzt muss ich die alle nur noch lernnen .................bis bald.


----------



## Tasm-Devil (9. Februar 2005)

Hmmm resizeable Arrays ... intressant

Aber ich denk ich bleib bei C++.


----------



## Kyrius (10. Februar 2005)

Brainf*ck, das ist die Erleuchtung des Programmierers!


----------



## Nils Hitze (10. Februar 2005)

Nein .. eindeutig COW 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COW_programming_language


----------



## Kyrius (11. Februar 2005)

Wenn man den "Quelltext" ließt, erinnert man sich schlagartig an den Cow-Level von Diablo 2

Wer zur Hölle kommt auf solche Programmiersprachen?!


----------



## daddz (12. Februar 2005)

Ich frag mich wie die BrainF*ck Beispiele gemacht wurden!? Wer lernt denn so eine Sprache? (wenn mann diesen Zeichenhaufen überhaupt als Prog.-Sprache bezeichnen kann)

greetz
daddz


----------



## Kyrius (14. Februar 2005)

kann man. Es steckt eine Logik dahinter und der Code ist keinesfalls sinnlos zusammengesetzt.

Wer sowas lernt? Ich glaube Cow und Brainfuck lernt man just 4 fun.


----------



## Prophet05 (1. März 2005)

Also warum nicht umsteigen, aber die anderen haben schon recht man sollte warten bis die Sprache ausgereift ist. Ohne Compiler und Bibliothek bringt einem das ganze recht wenig. Ich würde warten bis die Sprache offiziel ist und vieleicht bereits ein Forum was darüber drinne hat. Bis dahin würde ich bei meiner alten sprache bleiben.


----------



## reBourne (4. Januar 2007)

Ich weiss , ist zwar nen alter Thread .Aber ich wollte keinen Extra thread erstellen :

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83145


----------



## Prophet05 (5. Januar 2007)

Ja ich habe es bereits im IRC gehört. Die sprache scheint fertig zu sein und die Standard Bibliothek + Compiler sind auch erhältlich. Ich habe bereits viel auf der Seite gelesen und muss sagen das ich ganz schön beindruckt bin! Die Sprache hat viele fähigkeiten!


----------



## Norbert Eder (5. Januar 2007)

Unter http://www.prowiki.org/wiki4d/wiki.cgi?EditorSupport findet sich eine Liste von Editoren (IDEs) die mit D umgehen können. Unter anderem findet sich darin auch Eclipse/EclipseD und Visual Studio. Für mich interessant: Das Visual Studio 2005 Addin. Das werde ich mir doch glatt einmal genauer ansehen müssen.

Wie leistungsfähig und welche Bibliotheken nun verfügbar sind, muss man sich im Detail ansehen. Fakt ist jedoch, dass es für das "Geschäftsleben" wohl noch eher unbrauchbar sein wird, da nicht bekannt und auch nicht weiter unterstützt wird.

Vielleicht noch ein weiterer interessanter Link: http://www.dsource.org/


----------



## Prophet05 (5. Januar 2007)

Das die Sprache sich erst noch durchsetzten muss ist klar aber so wie es aussieht wäre es ein guter nachfolger für C/C++.


----------



## n00ki3 (5. Januar 2007)

Prophet05 hat gesagt.:


> Das die Sprache sich erst noch durchsetzten muss ist klar aber so wie es aussieht wäre es ein guter nachfolger für C/C++.



Naja,
hinter C++ und Java stehen Software Riesen ---> Microsoft und Sun.

Ich glaub ,dass die Sprachen ihren Weg nicht räumen werden.
Es wird eher eine kleine Sprache am Rande ,der Gesellschaft bleiben.
So meine befürchtung


----------



## Norbert Eder (5. Januar 2007)

Oder einer der Großen (am ehesten Microsoft) greift D auf und integriert die Sprache in eine ihrer Produkte (Visual Studio 2008 for D) ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Januar 2007)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:


> Oder einer der Großen (am ehesten Microsoft) greift D auf und integriert die Sprache in eine ihrer Produkte (Visual Studio 2008 for D) ;-)


Oder der Borland D Builder. Obwohl sich das ja doch irgendwo komisch anhoert.
Naja, besser als ein Borland Brainfuck Builder. 

Aber auf MS Visual Cow wartet die Welt ja auch noch.


----------



## Prophet05 (6. Januar 2007)

Man wird sehen wie sich die psrache entwickelt. Ich fände es jedenfalls schade wenn eine so umfangreiche (sogar systemnahe) sprache eine randerscheinung bliebe.



> Naja,
> hinter C++ und Java stehen Software Riesen ---> Microsoft und Sun.


C++ und Microsoft? Du meinst wohl eher C# oder?


----------



## n00ki3 (6. Januar 2007)

Prophet05 hat gesagt.:


> C++ und Microsoft? Du meinst wohl eher C# oder?



C# wurde von Microsoft entwickelt ,schon richtig.Aber,Ich meinte aber das Visual Studio und die MSDN Library , die von C++ lern oft genutzt wird.


----------



## chrysler (20. Mai 2007)

Jetzt sind über zwei Jahre vergangen.
Benutzt nun jemand D? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht? Lohnt sich D?


----------



## Hroudtwolf (20. Mai 2007)

Von Benutzen kann zwar noch keine Rede sein...
Ich lerne es gerede und komme gut voran da es doch recht einfach ist.
Nebenbei bin ich fasziniert wieviel Geschreibe ich mir im Gegensatz zu C++ mit manchem spare.

Ich glaube, die Sprache hat Zukunft.
Sehr viele von meinen Bekannten aus den Programmiererszenen setzen derzeit auf D.
Mindestens 90% von denen winkten Anfangs lächelnd ab wenn man über D sprach.


----------



## Azi (21. Mai 2007)

reBourne hat gesagt.:


> Es ist eine Programmiersprache ,die besser als alle anderen Programmiersprachen davor (also Pascal,Javac,C/C++) sein soll.



Eine Sprache, die besser ist als alle anderen? Sowas kann es garnicht geben. Jede Sprache hat Vor- und Nachteile und eignen sich für bestimmte Dinge mehr oder weniger als andere.



reBourne hat gesagt.:


> Also die Sprache kann ja auch nicht ALLES.
> Und wenn ich nun eine Sprache entwickle,die wirklich ALLES kann.................



Assembler gibts schon 


Azi


----------



## Radhad (21. Mai 2007)

Ich find den englischen Einstieg immer etwas problembehaftet und deutsche Literatur ist meist ziemlich schlecht...

Visual Studio 2005 habe ich, kommt dann am Ende wiederum ein .NET App raus? Wie sieht es mit der GUI aus? kann man auf WinAPI zurückgreifen? Wie gut ist die Datenbankanbindung? Könnte man damit gut "Stored Procedures" entwickeln?

Wo liegt eigentlich der Vorteil zwischen Struct und Union? Eine D-Sektion wäre wünschenswert, würd das gerne lernen und mich mit anderen austauschen


----------



## Flex (21. Mai 2007)

Die iX bringt wohl gerade ein Special über D raus, siehe auch hier:

Programmiersprache D birgt großes Potenzial


----------



## chrysler (27. Mai 2007)

@Hroudtwolf: Was wird alles benötigt, um in D zu programmieren? Radhad erwähnte MS Produkte. Welche Referenzen/Anleitungen sind ganz gut?


----------



## Flex (27. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieses E-Book weiter:
http://www.steinmole.de/d/d_buch.pdf

Gefunden im Wikipedia Artikel.


----------



## Radhad (29. Mai 2007)

Das E-Book kenne ich, aber wer will denn schon Widgets programmieren? Ich hasse Widgets und diese Art von Frameworks - meiner Meinung nach total überflüssig!

Eine Windows schon interessanter, die als Wrapper zu C/C++ fungiert oder so...


----------



## Suchfunktion (29. Mai 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> KDevelop kennt es nicht, und der gcc unterstuetzt D auch nicht. Also wird's wohl nicht so wichtig sein.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.
Eine der Geilsten Aussagen, die ich je gehoert habe. 
*ab in die Signatur damit*


----------



## zerix (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

nur weil eine Sprache keine große Community hat, heißt es ja nicht das nichts draus wird. Also wenn ich mich nicht Irre ist Ada auch nicht so bekannt und die Community ja auch nicht so groß und dennoch hat sie ein großes Feld wo sie eingesetzt wird. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Suchfunktion (29. Mai 2007)

Im Januar kam die Sprache erst heraus.
Wo soll dann da so ploetzlich die Community herkommen? 

Soetwas braucht Zeit..





Azi hat gesagt.:


> Assembler gibts schon


Naja, Assembler entwickelst du auch Prozessor-Architektur-abhaengig.
Dementsprechend ist sie ebenfalls NICHT universell.
(Bzw. sie kann nicht "alles". Sie laeuft z.B. nicht auf uralt-"ich bin so groß wie ein Klassenzimmer"-Rechnern, da die eine komplett andere Architektur verwenden.)

Halten wir fest:
Es gibt KEINE universelle "kann alles"-Sprache und die wird es wohl auch nie geben ;-)


P.S.:
Ich habe mich vor Java gedrueckt.
Ich bin C# entkommen.
Nichtmal C/C++ hat mich gefangen.
Dann wirds D erst recht nicht schaffen, mich zu ueberzeugen.
Es lebe der Assembler.


----------



## Wolfsbein (29. Mai 2007)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.
> Eine der Geilsten Aussagen, die ich je gehoert habe.
> *ab in die Signatur damit*



Die "Aussage" von Dennis ist ueber zwei! Jahre alt. Mitlerweile ist die Unterstuetzung schon fast vorbildlich. Zumindest im gdc.


----------



## zerix (29. Mai 2007)

1999 wurde vielleicht schon was von der Sprache erwähnt, aber wie Suchfunktion schon erwähnte, im Januar kam erst die Version 1.0 raus.

Ich wäre auch mal dafür, dass hier ein D-Forum eröffnet wird. 

MFG

zEriX


----------

